

Show HN: Anthropomorphic Visualization of Twitter Style - hoopism
http://www.Tweepify.Me
Wanted to share this project the community.  We're 3 brothers who work on a variety of projects on nights and weekends.  The latest was inspired by a desire to look at what successful startups are doing with Twitter and in social media.  We put this framework together to make comparing twitter accounts as easy as possible.<p>Biggest difficulty was trying to squeeze the most out of the twitter API limitations as possible.  We would rolling our own distributed Twitter request API using multiple accounts.  We'll see how it holds up.<p>Feedback appreciated!<p>Tech Used: PHP, Processing.js, MySQL, Lil JQuery, Twitter API
======
hoopism
We're 3 brothers who work on various projects nights and weekends. This idea
grew out of a desire to visually compare what startups were doing to engage
Twitter users. We assign different stats to body parts in order to build a
unique caricature for a given twitter user. We've turned the concept into a
tool that makes comparing any twitter users quickly and easily.

The biggest difficulty came in squeezing as much as possible out of the
twitter api. We wound up rolling our own distributed request service using
multiple accounts. We'll see how it holds up.

Feedback appreciated!

Tech Used: PHP, Processing.js, JQuery, MySQL and Twitter API

------
ColinWright
Do you want feedback? I'm probably not your intended audience. However:

I looked at it, and had no idea what it was supposed to be doing, analyzing,
or conveying. I clicked the "What is it?" link and I still have no idea.

Closed it. Don't care.

